# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  داروسازی یا دندان پزشکی کدوم بازار کارش بهتره؟

## AzerilA

سلام من که شاید قبول نشم  :Yahoo (94):  ولی بین این دو تا بعد 10 سال بازار کار کدوم بهتره؟

----------


## R.E.Z.A

همین الانش اوضاع داروساز و پزشک عمومی خوب نیست و دندون پزشکی هم در حال اشباعه مخصوصا اینایی که برای تحصیل میرن خارج ۹۰درصد دندون میخونن ... پس بنظرم هدفت بازارکار نباشه بهتره

----------


## AzerilA

> همین الانش اوضاع داروساز و پزشک عمومی خوب نیست و دندون پزشکی هم در حال اشباعه مخصوصا اینایی که برای تحصیل میرن خارج ۹۰درصد دندون میخونن ... پس بنظرم هدفت بازارکار نباشه بهتره


پس هدفم چی باشه؟

----------


## R.E.Z.A

> پس هدفم چی باشه؟


اینکه هدفت چی باشه به خودت برمیگرده ولی اگه بخوای الان درگیر این بشی بازارکار کدوم بهتره فقط از خوندن سرد میشی و حواس پرتی برات میاره ... در حال حاضر دانشگاه رفتن راه خوبی برای شغل پیدا کردن نیست و رشته های علوم پزشکی هم یا اشباع شدن یا در حال اشباع شدن هستن مثل شاخه فنی مهندسی و علوم انسانی که کلی مدرک بدست بیکار وجود داره

----------


## احسان0

کاشکی ما قبول شیم کار نمیخوایم

----------


## Alegzander

باسلام!
اینایی که میگن پزشکی و دندون و دارو اشباع شدن انسان های عجیبی هستن!
من بهتون قول میدن تا حداقل ۵۰ سال دیگه حداقل پزشکی و دندون اشباع نخواهند شد.اصن من این اشباع شدن پزشکی و دندون رو نمیفهمم!
این پزشکایی که میزنن تو یه کاره دیگه،دلیلش یا اینه که تحمل سختی های کار پزشکی رو نداشتن،یا اون کاره دوم پول بیشتری توش بوده یا درساشونو خوب نخوندن و تو پزشکی افتضاه هستن!یا...

در جواب سوال شما با قاطعیت میگم دندون آینده‌ی مالی خیلی بهتری از دارو داره و این واضحه!

----------


## DR._.ALI

دندون پزشکی بدون شک بخاطر اینکه یه ساعت یه عصب کشی میکنی یه میلیون پول در میاری :Yahoo (4): نون فقط تو دندونه حتی درامدشون از پزشکام بیشتره

----------


## MYDR

با سلام
* اول یه خواهش:
از شما همه دانشجویان که میخوان در کار پزشکی وارد بشن و چه اونهای که وارد شدند : 
خیلی به بحث مالی پزشکی از مردم ایران، مردم زجر کشیده وستم دیده فکر نکنید ! به مطب خصوصی و منشی فکر نکنید.*

* اما جواب سوال شما دوست عزیز : 
 همون طور که دوستان اشاره کردند برای دندان خیلی ها حتی رفتن دبی و...  دندون پزشک شدن اومدن و می تونم بگم دندون پزشکی شده مثل مهندسی کامپیوتر ما ! که دیگه هر کسی ویندوز عوض میکنه شده مهندس کامیپوتر و هر کسی رفته توی دانشگاه پولی هزینه ای کرده شده دندون پزشک !
 از طرفی بازار همه خرابه من جمله همین پزشکا !

 شما اگر برید یه دکتر بگو میخوام دندون درست کنم درمان کنم : قیمت میلیونی جلوت میزاره ! خوب مردم هم ندارن ! و دکتر هم میگه مواد و وسایل هم گرون شده که واقعا هم راست میگه !

 مثلا همین یه چند وقت پیش عزیزی رفت دندون پزشکی که مشکلش افتادن بلیج بود، دکتر کلی صغری کبری چید و هزینش بالا می شد و بنده خدا می گفت فقط با چسب بچسبونش که یه مدت دوم بیاره ! آخر دندون پزشک این کارو نکرد و این بنده خدا رفت پیش دندون ساز که چسب بزنه که نهایتا با 50 هزارتومن کارش حل شد تا 6 ماه دیگه ببینه دستش باز میشه بره اساسی بهش برسه!

   به عقده من الان بین دندون و دارو سازی :  داروسازی شرایط خیلی بهتری داره ! 
 حتی یه سری از دوستانی که کارشناسی ویا حتی ارشد رشته های مثل فیزیک و شیمی و نانو فارغ التحصیل شدند به این رشته گرایش پیدا کردند : پایان نامه های خودشون رو در خصوص مواد و متا مواد گرفتند و فهمیدن توش چه خبره ! رادیو داروهای که همش توی تلوزیون هم که مدام اقای صالحی و برو بچزش میان رو نمایی می کند هم در نظر بگیرید !
شما در دارو سازی به راحتی جذب شرکتهای دارو سازی می شید و از همه لحاظ خیالتون راحت هست !  چرا که در دندون پزشکی شما باید بازاریاب خودتون هم باشید در حالی که در شرکت های دارو سازی کلا بحثش فرق میکنه.
  و ایران حالا حالاها در بحث دارو و مواد دارویی به شدت نیازمند هست ! دوستانی که در رشته فیزیک و شیمی هستند سعی دارند مواد اولیه داروها رو استخراج و یا داروهای که برای کشور هزینه بسیار زیادی برای وارد سازی داره رو تولید کنند ! 

این های که گفتم هم واقعیت هست ! شاید خیلی از دوستان هم ناراحت بشن و به مزاجشون خوش نیاد که این دارو سازی هم بولد نشه !! 

چرا که اکثر اکثر بچه های تجربی به سمت رشته های پزشکی و دندون نشونه رفتن ! و بعدش فیزوتراپی و رادیو لوژی و اگر به بچهای تجربی بگی برو  دارو میگه :  کلی درس بخونم برم داروخانه بزنم که عمو اکبر صدام کنند !!!! 
همین مشکل رو هم یکی از آشنایان که خانودگی دکتر هستند داشتند !  بچه آخر که رتبه خوبی هم آورد بهش گفتن برو دارو سازی می گفت نه : برم پشت باجه بشینم !؟  
در صورتی که داروخانه هم که داشته باشید همون مجوزش رو به قیمت بسیاری بالای حاضرن ازتون بگیرن و باهانون کار کنند !!! الان رفته و راضی هست. 
که علاوه بر داروخانه داشتن که درآمد بسیار بالای هم داره، میتونید با شرکتها هم کار کنید و فقط کافیه کافیه که یه دارو رو بتونید فرموله کنید !

 دوستان همگی ببخشید که طولانی شد:
چون بحث مشورتی بود سعی کردم کامل باشه و بحث های مختلف بازاریابی و مالی و علاقه رو در اون مطرح کنم.

 ان شاء الله که بهترین ها براتون رقم بخوره و به مردم هم کمک کنید.*

----------


## MYDR

> باسلام!
> اینایی که میگن پزشکی و دندون و دارو اشباع شدن انسان های عجیبی هستن!
> من بهتون قول میدن تا حداقل ۵۰ سال دیگه حداقل پزشکی و دندون اشباع نخواهند شد.اصن من این اشباع شدن پزشکی و دندون رو نمیفهمم!
> این پزشکایی که میزنن تو یه کاره دیگه،دلیلش یا اینه که تحمل سختی های کار پزشکی رو نداشتن،یا اون کاره دوم پول بیشتری توش بوده یا درساشونو خوب نخوندن و تو پزشکی افتضاه هستن!یا...
> 
> در جواب سوال شما با قاطعیت میگم دندون آینده‌ی مالی خیلی بهتری از دارو داره و این واضحه!


دوست من چه طور شما چیزی رو به قطعیت بیان میکنید ؟! هیچ کسی نمی تونه به قطعیت چیزی رو بگه ! چه برسه در خصوص این مورد !

دندون واقعا در حال اشباع شدن هست ! و اونهای هم که دارن میگن ادمهای عجیبی نیستند ! همین که به شهرشون و تابلوهای در طی این 4 یا 5 سال آخیر نگاهی کنند متوجه می شن ! بهتر یه نگاهی به آمار و ارقام هم بکنید :



```
https://www.mehrnews.com/news/4352727/%DB%B4%DB%B0-%D9%87%D8%B2%D8%A7%D8%B1-%D8%AF%D9%86%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%BE%D8%B2%D8%B4%DA%A9-%D8%AA%D8%A7-%D8%B3%D8%A7%D9%84-%DB%B1%DB%B4%DB%B0%DB%B0-%D8%AE%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%87%DB%8C%D9%85-%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%B4%D8%AA
```

و نگاهی هم به مقاله :
 بررسی فراوانی و توزیع جغرافیایی نیروی انسانی دندان پزشکی کشور ... بندازید و خصوصا صفحات آخرش رو عنایت کنید.





> _صادقی با بیان اینکه تاکنون برای ۳۲ هزار و ۴۰۷ دندانپزشک در نظام پزشکی  پروانه صادر شده است و هر ساله ۲۰۰۰ نفر به این تعداد افزوده می شود، اظهار  داشت: تا سال ۱۴۰۰، مجموع تعداد دندانپزشکان به ۴۰ هزار نفر خواهد رسید.   تقریبا می توان گفت که این تعداد از استانداردهای جهانی بالاتر است، چرا که  بر اساس استاندارها برای هر ۳۰۰۰ تا ۵۰۰۰ نفر یک دندانپزشک لازم است، در  حالی که بر اساس این آمار یک دندانپزشک برای هر ۲۰۰۰ نفر در کشور وجود  دارد. البته به دلیل عدم توزیع نامناسب استفاده از خدمات دندانپزشکی برای  عموم مردم در تمام مناطق کشور فراهم نشده است که تلاش می کنیم این مشکل را  برطرف سازیم._





> پس هدفم چی باشه؟


 این رو من به قطعیت می گم ! هدفتون رو بزارید روی بهتر بودن و خدمت به خلق از طریق کار خوب و حسنه ای که می تونید داشته باشید ! شما هر کاره ای که باشید وقتی بهترین باشید مشتری و درآمدی که دنبالش هستید رو به دست میارید. دیگه اون حالت که مثلا وارد پزشکی بشید ودرآمد شما گارانتی باشه واقعا ً به سر اومده !

----------


## Fawzi

میخوام ضدحال بزنم  :Yahoo (4): 
اول قبول شید بعد برید تو فاز انتخاب رشته  :Yahoo (4): 
والسلام  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## salam55

به نظر من تو این دوره زمانی بهتره که تمرکزتونو صرفا رو درس بذارید و به اینجور مسائل نپردازید . مهم اینه که تو زمانی که برای کنکور باقی مونده طوری عمل کنید که بعد نتایج خودتون مسیر زندگیتون رو تعیین کنید و دستتون برای انتخاب رشته مورد علاقتون باز باشه . 
ولی خب این روزا بحثا در مورد آینده شغلی رشته های علوم پزشکی تو انجمن زیاد شده ....
راجع به آینده این رشته ها واقعا نمیشه با قطعیت حرف زد . من با پزشکای جوان که تازه وارد بازار کار شدن و هم با دندانپزشکا حرف میزدم . هر دو از شرایطی که وجود داره راضی نبودن  در کل اوضاع جوری شده که کار برای اکثریت کسایی که تازه فارغ التحصیل میشن سخته . شرایط داروسازی هم تقریبا همینه و میشه گفت که شرایط مطلوبی ندارن .

----------


## mahdi_artur

> پس هدفم چی باشه؟


*چرا سوالات شما و تاپیکایی که ایجاد میکنین مربوط به هر زمانی هست الّا الآن؟؟
از یه طرف دنبال مقایسه درصد های کنکور 97 با کنکوری هستی که  هیچکس نمیدونه قراره چی بشه؟؟؟!
از طرف دیگه دنبال وضعیت بازار کار واسه شغلی هستی که حتی واسه قبولیش هنوز کنکور هم ندادی؟؟!
و از طرف دیگه میخوای بدونی چجوری باید واسه زیست درس بخونی تا برسی به یه درصد قابل قبول!!!
بابا بشین درستو بخون دیگه....
جواب این سوالات رو هم مطمئن باش بعد از اعلام نتایج چه از ما گرفته باشی چه از 100 نفر دیگه بازم میری مشاور (چون مد شده اینکارا!!!) همه رو میگیری....
*

----------


## izngoud

به طور كلي در رشته هاي تاپ علوم پزشكي در مقاطع عمومي دندان پزشكي عمومي درآمد بالاتري نسبت به پزشكان و داروساز ها دارند
ولي در تخصص پزشكي اختلاف نسبتا زيادي با دارو و دندان داره
پينوشت:داروساز هايي كه داروخانه دارند با اختلاف فاحشي از همه مشاغل پزشكي درآمد بيشتري دارند.
پينوشت٢:هرگز با داروساز ها وصلت نكنيد :Yahoo (76): اين ها خسيس ترين قشر بهداشت هم هستند :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Hell queen

دندان درامدش بیشتر از داروس.

----------


## Hell queen

البته فک کردن به انتخابِ رشته مال بعد کنکوره.
نه الان.

----------


## Ebrahim999

> پس هدفم چی باشه؟


از من به تو نصيحت
هر وقت كسي گفت به بازار كار فكر نكن و دنبال علاقت برو
بدون حرفاش ارزش گوش كردن نداره :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Alegzander


باسلام!
اینایی که میگن پزشکی و دندون و دارو اشباع شدن انسان های عجیبی هستن!
من بهتون قول میدن تا حداقل ۵۰ سال دیگه حداقل پزشکی و دندون اشباع نخواهند شد.اصن من این اشباع شدن پزشکی و دندون رو نمیفهمم!
این پزشکایی که میزنن تو یه کاره دیگه،دلیلش یا اینه که تحمل سختی های کار پزشکی رو نداشتن،یا اون کاره دوم پول بیشتری توش بوده یا درساشونو خوب نخوندن و تو پزشکی افتضاه هستن!یا...

در جواب سوال شما با قاطعیت میگم دندون آینده‌ی مالی خیلی بهتری از دارو داره و این واضحه!


اگه پذیرششون رو به بخش خصوصی واگذار کنن ممکنه فاجعه ی رشته های مهندسی براشون پیش بیاد.زمزمه هاشم هست.توی ایران هیچ چیز بعید نیست.*

----------


## mehrab98

آدم های عجیب اونایی هستند که نمیخوان واقعیتو قبول کنن
پزشک عمومی الان فقط باید بره شهرای خبلی کوچیک و مناطق محروم و دور افتاده ، چون اصلا بهش مجوز کار تو شهرای بزرگ نمیدن قبل از اشباع شدنش... تو محله ما تو تهران یه دکتر عمومی هست که ۲۰ سال گذشته اینجا بوده ، انتخاب اول و آخر همه اونه کارشم خوبه طی همین ۵ سال اخیر ۳ تا دکتر عمومی اومدن چن ماه مطب زدن دیدن نمیصرفه جمع کردن. اما اگه پزشک عمومی میشی و عاشق خدمتی و با منطقه کوچیک و محروم سازگاری هم پولش خوبه هم ثواب داره ! 
تو پزشکی باید فقط تخصص گرفت. در اون صورت درامد اوکیه و خب زسیدن به اون نقطه هم زحمت زیادی میطلبه 
بین دندون و دارو قطعا با فاصله دندون بهتره
دارو از اشباع گذشته دیگه ، صف گرفتن مجوز ۱۵ ۲۰ ساله شده ، مگه اینکه بابات میلیاردر باشه مجوز اجاره کنی ، در غیر این صورت باید مسئول فنی باشی با روزی ۱۰ ۱۲ ساعت کار کردن اندازه یه دکتر عمومی یا فیزیوتراپ درآمد داشته باشی. 
این حرفا گفتنش تو این موقع خوب نبود و منم عین بقیه نظرمو که دربارش قبل کنکورم کلی تحقیق کرده بودم گفتم.
هرکسی هرچی دوست داره میتونه بخونه و هر راهی میخواد میتونه بره پای مزایا و معایبشم وامیسه

----------


## R.E.Z.A

> آدم های عجیب اونایی هستند که نمیخوان واقعیتو قبول کنن
> پزشک عمومی الان فقط باید بره شهرای خبلی کوچیک و مناطق محروم و دور افتاده ، چون اصلا بهش مجوز کار تو شهرای بزرگ نمیدن قبل از اشباع شدنش... تو محله ما تو تهران یه دکتر عمومی هست که ۲۰ سال گذشته اینجا بوده ، انتخاب اول و آخر همه اونه کارشم خوبه طی همین ۵ سال اخیر ۳ تا دکتر عمومی اومدن چن ماه مطب زدن دیدن نمیصرفه جمع کردن. اما اگه پزشک عمومی میشی و عاشق خدمتی و با منطقه کوچیک و محروم سازگاری هم پولش خوبه هم ثواب داره ! 
> تو پزشکی باید فقط تخصص گرفت. در اون صورت درامد اوکیه و خب زسیدن به اون نقطه هم زحمت زیادی میطلبه 
> بین دندون و دارو قطعا با فاصله دندون بهتره
> دارو از اشباع گذشته دیگه ، صف گرفتن مجوز ۱۵ ۲۰ ساله شده ، مگه اینکه بابات میلیاردر باشه مجوز اجاره کنی ، در غیر این صورت باید مسئول فنی باشی با روزی ۱۰ ۱۲ ساعت کار کردن اندازه یه دکتر عمومی یا فیزیوتراپ درآمد داشته باشی. 
> این حرفا گفتنش تو این موقع خوب نبود و منم عین بقیه نظرمو که دربارش قبل کنکورم کلی تحقیق کرده بودم گفتم.
> هرکسی هرچی دوست داره میتونه بخونه و هر راهی میخواد میتونه بره پای مزایا و معایبشم وامیسه


من چند سال گذشته تو درمونگاه کار کردم و این شرایطی که گفتی رو هم از زبون خود دکترا شنیدم و هم به چشم دیدم .. درمورد دندونپزشک عمومی هم شرایط داره بد میشه و اونا هم بفکر تخصص گرفتن افتادن چون متخصصای دندون هم درآمد فوق‌العاده ای دارن به طور مثال یه ارتودنتیست داشتیم که هفته ای یه روز اونم فقط یه شیفت میومد و تو همون تایم از یک هفته دندونپزشکای عمومی که دو شیفت  هم کار میکردن درآمدش بیشتر بود

----------


## im.awbol

شما خوب بخون قبول شو ، پول خودش میاد دنبالت فقط باید رشتت خوب باشه و عاشق کارت باشی
اگه هرکدومو خوندی ادامه بدی و دکترای تخصصی بگیری نه اینکه توی هردو فقط دکترای عمومی داشته باشی
اینم بهت بگم همش حرفه که این رشته های پر درامد بیکاری داره و پول توش نیس
کمترینش بی سواد ترینشون پولدارن ، این حرفا فقط دلسردیه . تو قبول شو برو توش بعدا به حرفم میرسی
انقدم ناامید نباش قبول نمیشم نمیشم
تو روزی از الان 15 ساعت مفید بخون از همه چیت بزن تا کنکور فکر منفی نکن فقط بخون و ماه اخر جمع بندی خونده هاتو با ازمون بکن ، اگه این کارارو درست انجام دادی تو مدت باقی مونده و قبول نشدی هرچی خواستی بگو ، چون نظام قانون مند و عادل خدا میره زیر سوال 
خفن بخون خفن تلاش کن مطمعن باش میرسی
فقط تا اخر اردیبهشت بکوب بخون و هرچی موند بیخیال شو و خونده هاتو جمع بندی کن تا تثبیت شه مطمعن باش جواب میده
در پناه حق ، موفق باشین

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام من که شاید قبول نشم  ولی بین این دو تا بعد 10 سال بازار کار کدوم بهتره؟


هیچ کدوم دیگه اینقدر پذیرش انجام شده هیچ کدوم همین الانشم بازار کار نداره نهایت بتونی راننده اسنپ بانوان بشی باهاش  :Yahoo (21): 
بنظرم بیخیال اینا شو

----------


## Mysterious

جفتشون بی دردسر تر از پزشکین
مخصوصا دارو
درآمد حدود ۱۰ میلیون واسه خانوم کمه تو ماه؟

----------


## asie67

دوستان  روزبروز  سطح  بهداشت  دهان  و دندان  داره  بهتر  میشه  و  بنظرم  دندانپزشکی  خیلی  نمیتونه  بازار  پولسازی  باشه  بخصوص که  برای  مطب  زدن  هم  کلی  هزینه  میخواد  داروسازی هم  الان  اشباعه  و اصلا مجوز  داروخونه  بشما  نمیدن  تازه  اگه  هم  بدن  باید حداقل 1 میلیارد حساب  بانکی داشته  باشی  دوست  خودم  از  شهید بهشتی فارغ التحصیل شد بعد  تو  تهران  گفتن  باید  دوسال  تو نوبت  باشی  تا  بذاریم  بری طرح  داروخونه  که کشک  تازه  متاهل  بود و شوهرشم داروساز  بعد پاشد اومد شهر  کوچیک  حاشیه  شهر  یه  داروخونه زد  الان  3 ساله  هنوز مستاجره  من که  ندیدم پول پارو کنه :Yahoo (50): 
درمورد پزشکی اما مطمئن  باشید  چیزی  به  اسم  اشباع  نداریم  چون همین الان مناطق  محروم  ما  هیچ  پزشکی نداره  و پزشکا حاضر نیستن  برن  ازطرفی تا تخصص بگیرن  یه  راه  طولانی و دیربازده است که معمولا از نظر همه سخته
پول درآوردن  تو  ایران  بنظرم  یه  چیز  میخواد  اونم  بی وجدانیه  و  ربطی به تحصیل نداره  چون اقتصاد مملکت ما مریضه پس  حالا همتون بشینید درس بخونید :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Mysterious

> دوستان  روزبروز  سطح  بهداشت  دهان  و دندان  داره  بهتر  میشه  و  بنظرم  دندانپزشکی  خیلی  نمیتونه  بازار  پولسازی  باشه  بخصوص که  برای  مطب  زدن  هم  کلی  هزینه  میخواد  داروسازی هم  الان  اشباعه  و اصلا مجوز  داروخونه  بشما  نمیدن  تازه  اگه  هم  بدن  باید حداقل 1 میلیارد حساب  بانکی داشته  باشی  دوست  خودم  از  شهید بهشتی فارغ التحصیل شد بعد  تو  تهران  گفتن  باید  دوسال  تو نوبت  باشی  تا  بذاریم  بری طرح  داروخونه  که کشک  تازه  متاهل  بود و شوهرشم داروساز  بعد پاشد اومد شهر  کوچیک  حاشیه  شهر  یه  داروخونه زد  الان  3 ساله  هنوز مستاجره  من که  ندیدم پول پارو کنه
> درمورد پزشکی اما مطمئن  باشید  چیزی  به  اسم  اشباع  نداریم  چون همین الان مناطق  محروم  ما  هیچ  پزشکی نداره  و پزشکا حاضر نیستن  برن  ازطرفی تا تخصص بگیرن  یه  راه  طولانی و دیربازده است که معمولا از نظر همه سخته
> پول درآوردن  تو  ایران  بنظرم  یه  چیز  میخواد  اونم  بی وجدانیه  و  ربطی به تحصیل نداره  چون اقتصاد مملکت ما مریضه پس  حالا همتون بشینید درس بخونید


حرف شما منطقی
ولی با جمعیتی که روز به روز دارن رو به پیری میرن و قطعا مشکل دهان و دندان پیدا میکنن مواجه هستیم :Yahoo (1): 
احتمالا از هر ۱۰ نفر ۸ نفر مشکل دندان دارن یا حداقل من اینجوری دیدم

----------


## ali7474

داروخانه دار ها بیشترین درامد رو بین همه اقشار علوم پزشکی دارن
اگه پول خرید مجوز نداری خب دندان بهتره ولی دردسرش هم بیشتره.مسئول فنی داروخانه ها کم نمیگیرن ولی در حد مطب دندانپزشکی نیست قطعا(البته اگه بتونی مطب بزنی)
و 1 موضوعی هم هست اینه که دوستان فکر میکنن تو نوبت موندن برای گرفتن مجوز فقط برای داروخونه هست در حالی که مطب دندانپزشکی و پزشکی و کلینیک فیزیوتراپی هم اینطوری هستن.شاید مدتشون کمتر باشه ولی اینطوری نیست که کسی بلافاصله بعد فارغ التحصیلی تو این رشته ها ب پول برسه.
ختم کلام:اگه ادم پولداری هستید دارو با اختلاف بهترین رشته علوم پزشکیه(چه علمی حساب کنید چه راحتی کار چه درامد)اما اگه 1 ادم معمولی هستید پزشکی و دندان باید اولویت باشه(از لحاظ پول میگم وگرنه از لحاظ علمی بازم داروسازی مادر همه ایناست)ولی تخصص رو هم فراموش نکنید چون معلوم نیست 6 سال بعد دندان و پزشکی چطور باشن.

----------


## hamed_habibi

اگر فک میکنی یه روزی بتونی دارخونه بزنی جاشو داری ادمشو داری برو دارو بخون بخدا قسم داروخونه ها چندین برابر متخصص ها درمیارن 
اگر سرمایهگذار نداری برو دندون بخون...ولی بقول دوستمون دارو سازی اگر بتونی دارخونه بزنی قطعا بالا 30تومن برات میمونه گرچه هستن داروخونه هایی بالا 200 300 درماه درمیارن

----------


## Lullaby

بنظرم تا موقعی که کنکور ندادین هر سوالِ این مدلی ای رو که به ذهنتون میاد پس بزنید چون در درجه ی اول باید کنکور بدید،و باید کنکورتونم خوب بدید و بعد به فکر این بیفتید که دارو برید یا دندون برید یا پزشکی!
اینا همش حاشیست و کلی وقت و انرژی از آدم میگیره و ذهن رو بیخود درگیر میکنه: )
انشالله همگی موفق باشید :Yahoo (8):

----------


## hamed_habibi

اول دندون چون مطب زدن ک خیلی سخته بری درمانگاه یا کلینک کارکنی ماهی 10 12میگیری 
دارو مسول فنی بشی ماهی 8 9تومن با دردسر کمتر شاید بشه گفت راحت ترین کاره ن استرس داری نه خون خون ریزی 
پزشکی عمومی درواقع همون پرستاری فقط برجی 6 7تومن درمیاری باید شیفتم واسی

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

من خودم دانشجو داروسازيم،سال دوم
اول هم بگم بايد واقعيت رو ديد،كسي كه داره توي ماراتن تجربي براي اين ٣ رشته ميجنگه صد در صد حواسش به درامد و بازار كار اين ٣ رشته هم هست واين موضوع براش مهمه،يعني اينكه ي سري ميان ميگن اينو بذار كنار تا بعد از كنكور ميشه گفت تقريبا نشدنيه،به هر حال ذهن يه مقداري سمتش ميره،توي بيكاري،توي تايم استراحت،دوس. داره بدونه كدوم بهتره ولي غرق شدن تو اين موضوع اينم تو اين زمان خودكشيه علميه :Yahoo (4): 
من اين سوالو ميتونم از جنبه هاي خيييييلي  زيادي بررسي كنم و جواب بدم،واقعا از خيلي از جنبه ها ميشه به اين سوال جواب داد ولي اگر بخوام بيشتر روي موضوع تايپيك فوكوس كنم
بايد بگم كه تعداد خييييلي خييييلي زيادي از بچه هايي ك كنكور قبول نميشن هرساله ميرن خارج و دندون و پزشكي و دارو ميخونن و برميگردن،اين تعداد ٩٠درصدشون دندون ميخون،٩درصد پزشكي و يك درصد دارو(البته از امسال وزارت بهداشت انتقال دانشجويان خارج ب داخل رو ممنوع كرد و به دنيال اين قانون فكر ميكنم تعداد. انشجويان خارج كمتر بشه ولي خب ايرانه!!ي سال ديگه والدينشون اعتراض ميكنن قانون منع انتقالي رو برميدارن و دوباره انتقالي ميدن بشون!!!ولي فعلا ممنوعه!!)
حالا با اين وضع شما ميتونيد بينيد كه توي ((هر))خيابوني(دقت كنيد براي اين ميگم هر خيابوني چون ي سري خيابونا هستن تو شهر براي پزشكان معروفه،ي سري خيابونا تعدد تعمير كارا بيشتره در اصل مثلا ميگن بهشون راسته تعمير كارا يا ي خيابون تعدد مغازه هاش بيشتره و نقطه تجاري شهره،حالا تمام اين خيابونا ي نقطه مشترك دارن!!!)هر ٣قدمي شما بالاسرتونو نگاه كنيد،شما تابلوي مطب دندون پزشكي ميبنيد،تعداد دندون پزشكاي ايراني بينهايت زياد شده و بينهاتي زياد تر هم ميشه همونطور كه تعداد پزشكان ايراتي و داروسازان ايراني ولي خب اين شيب افزايش براي پزشكي كمتر و براي دارو خيلي كمتره،البته الان هنوز اين ٣ رشته بازار كار خوبي دارن ولي توي سالاي اينده اينجور نخواهد بود
حالا بخوام در امد رو بگم،شما اگر ي داروساز فارغ التحصيل باشيد كه داروخونه نداريد و بخوايد كار كنيد خيييلي راحت و مينيموم شما ماهي ١٠ميليون درامد خواهيد داشت يعني ١٠تومن در ماهتون تضمين شدس با ي كار سبك اگر بخوايد بيشتر كار كنيد(بدون  داشتن داروخونه)راحت تا ٢٠تومن هم ميتونيد در امد داشته باشيد در ماه،حوزه ي كاري شما هم ميتونه كار توي شركت هاي داروسازي باشه تا داروخونه يا بيمارستانها ،اگر شما بخوايد داروخونه بزنيد توي شهر هاي خوب يابايد پول داشته باشيد بخريد مجوز(مثلا حدود قيمت ي خريد مجوز متوسط توي تهران
٧٠٠-٨٠٠يي هست به بالا)يا اينكه سابقه اي حدود ٢٠ساله داشته باشيد،ولي اگر موفق به احداث داروخونه بشيد،ميتونيد به ((سود خالص)) بالاي ٤٠در ماه فكر كنيد،كف درامد داروخونه
ولي بايد بگم كه خب دردسر واقعا زيادي داره مديريت داروخونه و خييييييلي سخت تر از چيزي هست كه ممكنه ب ذهنتون برسه 
البته گرفتن مجوز داروخونه توي شهرهاي كوچيك يا حاشيه شهر ها خيلي راحت تره،تا جايي ك داروسازي ك  بلافاصله فارغ التحصيل شده هم ميتونه همچين جاهايي داروخونه بزنه و به درامد خوبي برسه،براي احداث داروخونه هم اگر مجوزش رو داشته باشيد بايد مينيمومم ٢٠٠-٣٠٠كنار بذاريد براي شروع ب كار داروخونه
اگر هم بخوايد شما توي داروسازي. درستون رو ادامه بديد با گرفتن Phd نسبتا راحت ميتونيد جذب هيئت علمي دانشگاها بشيد يا اينكه تخصص داروسازي باليني بگيريد كه حوزه ي نسبتا جديد هست توي داروسازي خصوصا توي ايران و اينده  بسيار خوبي براش ميشه پيشبيني كرد
براي دندون پزشكي هم طبق صحبت هايي كه با دوستام كردم و شنيدم شما براي مطب زدن علاوه بر نياز به تو نوبت موندن براي  احداث مطب تو شهر هاي خوب(ك البته كمتر از زمان انتظار براي مجوز داروخونه هست)بايد حول و حوش ١٠٠-٢٠٠تومني به بالا براي شروع به كار مطب  كنار بذاريد،اگر توي شهرهاي كوچيك مطب داشته باشيد بسته به شهرش ميتونيد روي ٢٠-٣٠متوسط سود خالص فكر كنيد ماهيانه از مطبتون،حالا اين مبلغ ميشه خيلي بالاتر هم رفت،كلي بگم توي اين ٣ رشته شما ميتونيد متوسط درامد رو تعيين كنيد ولي ماگزيموم رو نميتونيد،اين ماگزيموم مخصوصا توي داروخونه ميتوه خيلي بالا باشه
اگر هم بخوايد توي كلينيك ها استخدام بشيد  ميتونيد روي حقوق متوسط ١٠-١٥حساب بكشيد(البته بگم براي دندون پزشكي معمولا براي كلينيك ها به اين صورته ك معمولا ميگن مثلا ٥تومن حقوق ثابت و مثلا n  درصد هم از هر بيمار سود به دكتر ميرسه،ايني كه من ميگم متوسط ١٠-١٥ جفت اين حقوق ثابت و در صد رو ك معمولا ي دندونپزشك عمومي داره گفتم)
بخوايد تخصص بگيريد توي دندون اگر بخوايد ايران بخونيد بايد بگم كه ظرفيتش فوق العاده كمي دارن دانشگاهاي ايران براي  دستياري دندون مثلا شايد كل ايران حدود ٤٠نفر ولي ميشه خارج هم خوند ك اون جاهايي ك ايران تاييدشون ميكنه براي تخصص بايد روي هزينه تحصيل حداقل  
٤٠٠-٥٠٠ سالانه حساب بكشيد،حقيقتش اطلاع چنداني از تفاوت درامد دندانپزشك هاي عمومي با تخصص ندارم ولي فكر نميكنم تفاوت زيادي داشته باشه درامدشون اونجور ك شنيدم چون كه ٩٩درصد كاري رو كه ي دندون پزشك متخصص ميكنه دندون پزشك عمومي هم ميكنه  تازه تعرفه ي دندونپزشك متخصص براي  انجام اونكار خيلي بيشتر از دندونپزشك عمومي هست،ولي تخصص داشته باشيد حداقلش اينه توي اين شرايطي كه اينقدر فارغ التحصيل دندونپزشك عمومي هست و خواهد بود تمايز خواهند داشت با سيل عظيم عمومي ها
در نظر شخصي من اينه كسي كه خانوادش ميتونن ساپورتش كنن داروسازي بخونه بهتر از دندونه،قبول كنيم كار دندون واقعا سخته به خصوص اگر بخوايد تو كلينيك كار كنيد و ساعات بالايي هم مشغول باشيد،شما توي داروسازي ميتونيد با ي مقدار هزينه كردن بابت مجوز و شروع ب كار داروخونه ي كار تا حدي راحت تر و با درامدي نسبتا بهتر از دندون البته همه چي درامد نيست
علاقه هم هست،يكي هست متنفره از دارو عاشق دندون يكي برعكس،يكي دندون دوست داره ولي نميتونه روزي ١٠-١٢ساعت گردنش خم باشه تو دهن مردم،همه ي اينا رو بايد در نظر بگيريد
بچه ها به عنوان ي دوست ميگم بهتون،اصلا اولويتتون فقط و فقط مالي نباشه،صد در صد علاقتون رو هم در نظر بگيريد،اين موضوع علاقه بعدا خيييلي پر رنگ ميشه توي زندگيتون
دوس داشتم هم اينكه راجب پزشكي هم ي توضيحي بدم  هم اينكه از جنبه هاي ديگه هم راجب اين رشته ها براتون بنويسم ولي واقعا خسته شدم بعد از نوشتن اين موارد
اميدوارم ب دردتون خورده باشه،حالا تا ترم شروع بشه يادم بود سعي ميكنم بازم بنويسم راجب اين ٣رشته

----------


## saj8jad

من نمیدونم هدف استارتر محترم از این تاپیک چی هستش دقیقا!  :Yahoo (1): 
ولی خلق قهرمان ما که گوی شیشه ای ندارن که نگاه بندازن ببینن اوضاع 10 سال دیگه چطوری میشه!
شما شب میخوابی فردا پا میشی کلی معجزه مشاهده میکنی! وای به حال 10 سال دیگه  :Yahoo (94): 
همین الانش تو فکر اینن که آموزش پزشکی رو خصوصی کنن و بخاطر رانتش پول و معنویات به جیب بزنن، چند سال بعد نتیجش میشه یه چیزی تو مایه اوضاع بازار کار رشته های مهندسی و فنی که شما تو هر خانواده میبینی دست کم 2 نفر لیسانس یا ارشد فنی داره و یا بیکاره یا با کلی بدبخت داره تو اسنپ کار میکنه!

----------


## R.E.Z.A

> من خودم دانشجو داروسازيم،سال دوم
> اول هم بگم بايد واقعيت رو ديد،كسي كه داره توي ماراتن تجربي براي اين ٣ رشته ميجنگه صد در صد حواسش به درامد و بازار كار اين ٣ رشته هم هست واين موضوع براش مهمه،يعني اينكه ي سري ميان ميگن اينو بذار كنار تا بعد از كنكور ميشه گفت تقريبا نشدنيه،به هر حال ذهن يه مقداري سمتش ميره،توي بيكاري،توي تايم استراحت،دوس. داره بدونه كدوم بهتره ولي غرق شدن تو اين موضوع اينم تو اين زمان خودكشيه علميه
> من اين سوالو ميتونم از جنبه هاي خيييييلي  زيادي بررسي كنم و جواب بدم،واقعا از خيلي از جنبه ها ميشه به اين سوال جواب داد ولي اگر بخوام بيشتر روي موضوع تايپيك فوكوس كنم
> بايد بگم كه تعداد خييييلي خييييلي زيادي از بچه هايي ك كنكور قبول نميشن هرساله ميرن خارج و دندون و پزشكي و دارو ميخونن و برميگردن،اين تعداد ٩٠درصدشون دندون ميخون،٩درصد پزشكي و يك درصد دارو(البته از امسال وزارت بهداشت انتقال دانشجويان خارج ب داخل رو ممنوع كرد و به دنيال اين قانون فكر ميكنم تعداد. انشجويان خارج كمتر بشه ولي خب ايرانه!!ي سال ديگه والدينشون اعتراض ميكنن قانون منع انتقالي رو برميدارن و دوباره انتقالي ميدن بشون!!!ولي فعلا ممنوعه!!)
> حالا با اين وضع شما ميتونيد بينيد كه توي ((هر))خيابوني(دقت كنيد براي اين ميگم هر خيابوني چون ي سري خيابونا هستن تو شهر براي پزشكان معروفه،ي سري خيابونا تعدد تعمير كارا بيشتره در اصل مثلا ميگن بهشون راسته تعمير كارا يا ي خيابون تعدد مغازه هاش بيشتره و نقطه تجاري شهره،حالا تمام اين خيابونا ي نقطه مشترك دارن!!!)هر ٣قدمي شما بالاسرتونو نگاه كنيد،شما تابلوي مطب دندون پزشكي ميبنيد،تعداد دندون پزشكاي ايراني بينهايت زياد شده و بينهاتي زياد تر هم ميشه همونطور كه تعداد پزشكان ايراتي و داروسازان ايراني ولي خب اين شيب افزايش براي پزشكي كمتر و براي دارو خيلي كمتره،البته الان هنوز اين ٣ رشته بازار كار خوبي دارن ولي توي سالاي اينده اينجور نخواهد بود
> حالا بخوام در امد رو بگم،شما اگر ي داروساز فارغ التحصيل باشيد كه داروخونه نداريد و بخوايد كار كنيد خيييلي راحت و مينيموم شما ماهي ١٠ميليون درامد خواهيد داشت يعني ١٠تومن در ماهتون تضمين شدس با ي كار سبك اگر بخوايد بيشتر كار كنيد(بدون  داشتن داروخونه)راحت تا ٢٠تومن هم ميتونيد در امد داشته باشيد در ماه،حوزه ي كاري شما هم ميتونه كار توي شركت هاي داروسازي باشه تا داروخونه يا بيمارستانها ،اگر شما بخوايد داروخونه بزنيد توي شهر هاي خوب يابايد پول داشته باشيد بخريد مجوز(مثلا حدود قيمت ي خريد مجوز متوسط توي تهران
> ٧٠٠-٨٠٠يي هست به بالا)يا اينكه سابقه اي حدود ٢٠ساله داشته باشيد،ولي اگر موفق به احداث داروخونه بشيد،ميتونيد به ((سود خالص)) بالاي ٤٠در ماه فكر كنيد،كف درامد داروخونه
> ولي بايد بگم كه خب دردسر واقعا زيادي داره مديريت داروخونه و خييييييلي سخت تر از چيزي هست كه ممكنه ب ذهنتون برسه 
> البته گرفتن مجوز داروخونه توي شهرهاي كوچيك يا حاشيه شهر ها خيلي راحت تره،تا جايي ك داروسازي ك  بلافاصله فارغ التحصيل شده هم ميتونه همچين جاهايي داروخونه بزنه و به درامد خوبي برسه،براي احداث داروخونه هم اگر مجوزش رو داشته باشيد بايد مينيمومم ٢٠٠-٣٠٠كنار بذاريد براي شروع ب كار داروخونه
> ...


درمورد اختلاف درآمد متخصص های دندونپزشک با عمومی هاشون باهات موافق نیستم .. ببین کیس هایی که برای متخصص ها میاد رو خود عمومی ها ارجاع میدن مثلا یه متخصص اندو یا همون اندودنتیست عصب کشی هایی رو انجام میده که به ندرت عمومی میتونه انجام بده و بابت این عصب کشی چیزی حدود ۳ برابر یه عمومی میگرین .. یا مثلا یه متخصص جراح فک و صورت حوزه کارش خیلی از عمومی ها بالاتره و کار های زیبایی مثل حراجی بینی یا عمل زیبایی فک انجام میدن حتی توی کارهای مشترک مثل جراحی دندون ۸ هم دستمزدشون تا ۵ برابر یه عمومیه

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

> درمورد اختلاف درآمد متخصص های دندونپزشک با عمومی هاشون باهات موافق نیستم .. ببین کیس هایی که برای متخصص ها میاد رو خود عمومی ها ارجاع میدن مثلا یه متخصص اندو یا همون اندودنتیست عصب کشی هایی رو انجام میده که به ندرت عمومی میتونه انجام بده و بابت این عصب کشی چیزی حدود ۳ برابر یه عمومی میگرین .. یا مثلا یه متخصص جراح فک و صورت حوزه کارش خیلی از عمومی ها بالاتره و کار های زیبایی مثل حراجی بینی یا عمل زیبایی فک انجام میدن حتی توی کارهای مشترک مثل جراحی دندون ۸ هم دستمزدشون تا ۵ برابر یه عمومیه


گفتم توي اختلاف دندون پزشك عمومي با تخصص زياد اطلاع ندارم ولي گفتم ٩٩درصد كاري رو كه ي دندونپزشك تخصصي انجام ميده همونو عمومي هم انجام ميده ولي با تعرفه كمتر يا طبق نوشته ي شما خييلي كمتر،درسته فقط جراح  تخصص فك و صورتش ميتونه جراحي بيني هم بكنه ولي شما دقت كرديد كه توي كل ايران دانشگاها كلا ممكنه ماگزيموم ٣ نفر ورودي داشته باشن براي اين رشته؟!يا اگر بخوايد خارج بخونيد اين تخصص رو سالي بالاي ٨٠٠-٩٠٠ براتون اب ميخوره؟
من خودم به نظرم تخصصي كه گرفتنش تفاوتي توي كار شما با عمومي نداشته باشه ارزش نداره گرفتنش،دندونپزشكي ي كار كاملا مهارتيه و توي درصد خيلي كمي شايد يك درصد موارد تشخيصي باشه،خب وقتي مهارتيه اين رشته چ تضميني هست كه يه فرد كه رفته تخصص گرفته صرفا و يه تعدادي واحد تئوري رو گذرونده و تعدادي واحد عملي مثلا كار عصب كشي رو بهتر از يه دندون پزشك عمومي كه ٢٠ساله داره عصب كشي ميكنه بهتر انجام ميده؟ اونم با تعرفه ي ٢-٣برابر اون دندون پزشك عمومي؟!شماي بيمار ترجيح ميدي بري پيش دكتري كه ٢٠ساله داره عصب كشي ميكنه و بيماراش راضي بودن ازش و يك سوم قيمت رو ميگيره يا بريد پيش يه متخصص كه كلا نميشناسيد يا سابقه ي كارش كمتر از ١٠ ساله؟
از اين حرفا اصلا قصد ندارم بگم  دندون رشته ي بديه يا...صرفا ميگم به نظر من تخصص گرفتن توي رشته اي مثل دندان پزشكي كه مهارتيه و٩٩درصد  كاري ك اون متخصص انجام ميده رو دندون پزشك عمومي هم انجام ميده با يك سوم يا يك دوم هزينه بي جهته،گرفتن تخصص دندون پزشكي به نظرم جز براي تخصص جراحي فك و صورت اگر براي دِلِ خود دكتر نباشه و خودش دوست نداشته باشه تخصص بخونه و  جهت مالي باشه بي مورده
براي دارو هم نظرم همينه،اگر براي دِلِ خود ادم نباشه،جز خوندن تخصص داروسازي باليني،خوندن تخصص دليلي نداره
فقط پزشكيه كه تخصص خوندنش دليل داره اونم اينه كه كارايي ميكنه متخصص و چيزايي ياد ميگيره كه پزشك عمومي انجام نميده يا ازشون اطلاع سطحي داره يا اصلا نداره

----------


## R.E.Z.A

> گفتم توي اختلاف دندون پزشك عمومي با تخصص زياد اطلاع ندارم ولي گفتم ٩٩درصد كاري رو كه ي دندونپزشك تخصصي انجام ميده همونو عمومي هم انجام ميده ولي با تعرفه كمتر يا طبق نوشته ي شما خييلي كمتر،درسته فقط جراح  تخصص فك و صورتش ميتونه جراحي بيني هم بكنه ولي شما دقت كرديد كه توي كل ايران دانشگاها كلا ممكنه ماگزيموم ٣ نفر ورودي داشته باشن براي اين رشته؟!يا اگر بخوايد خارج بخونيد اين تخصص رو سالي بالاي ٨٠٠-٩٠٠ براتون اب ميخوره؟
> من خودم به نظرم تخصصي كه گرفتنش تفاوتي توي كار شما با عمومي نداشته باشه ارزش نداره گرفتنش،دندونپزشكي ي كار كاملا مهارتيه و توي درصد خيلي كمي شايد يك درصد موارد تشخيصي باشه،خب وقتي مهارتيه اين رشته چ تضميني هست كه يه فرد كه رفته تخصص گرفته صرفا و يه تعدادي واحد تئوري رو گذرونده و تعدادي واحد عملي مثلا كار عصب كشي رو بهتر از يه دندون پزشك عمومي كه ٢٠ساله داره عصب كشي ميكنه بهتر انجام ميده؟ اونم با تعرفه ي ٢-٣برابر اون دندون پزشك عمومي؟!شماي بيمار ترجيح ميدي بري پيش دكتري كه ٢٠ساله داره عصب كشي ميكنه و بيماراش راضي بودن ازش و يك سوم قيمت رو ميگيره يا بريد پيش يه متخصص كه كلا نميشناسيد يا سابقه ي كارش كمتر از ١٠ ساله؟
> از اين حرفا اصلا قصد ندارم بگم  دندون رشته ي بديه يا...صرفا ميگم به نظر من تخصص گرفتن توي رشته اي مثل دندان پزشكي كه مهارتيه و٩٩درصد  كاري ك اون متخصص انجام ميده رو دندون پزشك عمومي هم انجام ميده با يك سوم يا يك دوم هزينه بي جهته،گرفتن تخصص دندون پزشكي به نظرم جز براي تخصص جراحي فك و صورت اگر براي دِلِ خود دكتر نباشه و خودش دوست نداشته باشه تخصص بخونه و  جهت مالي باشه بي مورده
> براي دارو هم نظرم همينه،اگر براي دِلِ خود ادم نباشه،جز خوندن تخصص داروسازي باليني،خوندن تخصص دليلي نداره
> فقط پزشكيه كه تخصص خوندنش دليل داره اونم اينه كه كارايي ميكنه متخصص و چيزايي ياد ميگيره كه پزشك عمومي انجام نميده يا ازشون اطلاع سطحي داره يا اصلا نداره


ببنید تو این مملکت حتی بهداشت کارای دندان قدیمی هم کار عصب کشی و کشیدن و جراحی که کار یه دندوپزشک عمومیه انجام میدن و کیفیت کارشون هم خوبه ولی موارد خطا و آسیبی که به بیماران وارد میکنن زیاده بخاطر همین مردم به دندونپزشکا بیشتر اعتماد دارن. همین حالت هم بین عمومی و متخصص هست به طور مثال جراحی دندون ۸ نهفته رو هم عمومی انجام میده و هم جراح فک و صورت اما یه سری کیس هایی هست که ریشه دندون به دور کانال عصب فک رفته و اگه طرف متخصص نباشه به احتمال زیاد ممکنه به عصب آسیب بزنه و مزه چشایی از بین بره این موردا رو به متخصص ارجاع میدن حتی اگر طرف بسیار باتجربه باشه چون هم سلامتی طرف مهمه و هم به دردسر و شکایتش نمیارزه ... در مجموع حرفم اینه متخصصا کیساشون تخصصیه و تعرفشون هم بسیار بالا طوری که با کار کمتر درآمد بسیار بیشتری دارن حالا این بین بعضی عمومی ها ممکنه از نبود متخصص تو یه منطقه استفاده کنن و کارای تخصصی انجام بدن ولی مطمعن باش اگه متخصص اونجا باشه کارشون زیاد نمیگیره عین همین مورد رو بین یه ارتودنتیست و عمومی ها که ارتودنسی میکنن دیدم

----------


## hazrate_doost

> سلام من که شاید قبول نشم  ولی بین این دو تا بعد 10 سال بازار کار کدوم بهتره؟


سلام دوست عزیز
الان وقت مناسبی برای اینگونه سوال ها نیست الان باید تمرکزتون رو درس خوندن باشه. 
ببنید من شرایط داروساز و دندون پزشک شهر خودمون رو میگم، ببینید تو شهرمون با اینکه دندون پزشک و داروساز زیاده ولی دندون پزشک هنگز کار خودش رو انجام میده و شرایط کاریش خوبه ولی متاسفانه داروسازا یکم شرایطشون بد شده بخاطر شرایط و دارو تعلق گرفتن و همینطور چون داروها گرون شده مردم دگ مستعد نیستن، لذا اگر همین منوال ادامه پیدا کنه شک نکن داروسازی تو خطره، البته اینم بگم ک داروسازی میشناسم تو شهرمون ک همیشه سرش شلوغه چون منصفانه کار میکنه. 
امیدوارم بدردتون خورده باشه بازم میگم الان وقت درس خوندنه ن فکر کردن به این موضوع ها

----------


## M.AMIN.D

من از نزدیک هر دو رشته رو دیده ام. داروسازی به علت اتوماسیون سازی فرایند دریافت دارو آینده خیلی روشنی نخواهد داشت. مضاف بر این که مثل مغازه دار ها باید برید مغازه و دارو بفروشید. به نظر من با احترام به نظر تمامی دوستان قابل قیاس با دندانپزشکی نیست.

----------


## dorsa20

بازار کار دندون بهتره و بقیه هم خوبه دیگه گیر ندید حاشیه من جملخ اشباع و این داستانا درست نکنید

----------


## Ella

> آدم های عجیب اونایی هستند که نمیخوان واقعیتو قبول کنن
> پزشک عمومی الان فقط باید بره شهرای خبلی کوچیک و مناطق محروم و دور افتاده ، چون اصلا بهش مجوز کار تو شهرای بزرگ نمیدن قبل از اشباع شدنش... تو محله ما تو تهران یه دکتر عمومی هست که ۲۰ سال گذشته اینجا بوده ، انتخاب اول و آخر همه اونه کارشم خوبه طی همین ۵ سال اخیر ۳ تا دکتر عمومی اومدن چن ماه مطب زدن دیدن نمیصرفه جمع کردن. اما اگه پزشک عمومی میشی و عاشق خدمتی و با منطقه کوچیک و محروم سازگاری هم پولش خوبه هم ثواب داره ! 
> تو پزشکی باید فقط تخصص گرفت. در اون صورت درامد اوکیه و خب زسیدن به اون نقطه هم زحمت زیادی میطلبه 
> بین دندون و دارو قطعا با فاصله دندون بهتره
> دارو از اشباع گذشته دیگه ، صف گرفتن مجوز ۱۵ ۲۰ ساله شده ، مگه اینکه بابات میلیاردر باشه مجوز اجاره کنی ، در غیر این صورت باید مسئول فنی باشی با روزی ۱۰ ۱۲ ساعت کار کردن اندازه یه دکتر عمومی یا فیزیوتراپ درآمد داشته باشی. 
> این حرفا گفتنش تو این موقع خوب نبود و منم عین بقیه نظرمو که دربارش قبل کنکورم کلی تحقیق کرده بودم گفتم.
> هرکسی هرچی دوست داره میتونه بخونه و هر راهی میخواد میتونه بره پای مزایا و معایبشم وامیسه


یعنی بنظرتون بین این 3 رشته دندون از همه بهتره فعلا؟

----------


## God_of_war

داروسازی بهتره چون باید با سازش دارو بزنی  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Dds.deniz

داروسازی چندین ساله که اشباع شده مگه هر شهر چنتا داروخونه نیاز داره؟هر چند یه داروساز میتونه داروخونه نزنه و توزمینه های دیگه فعالیت کنه ولی بیشتر درآمد داروسازها از طریق داروخونست.

----------


## D R E A M=

دندون پزشکی ولی کارش سخت هسش واقعا برا گردن ضرر دارع

----------


## Elahe_

دندون با اختلاف زياد هم از دارو هم پزشكي بهتره

----------


## mehrab98

> یعنی بنظرتون بین این 3 رشته دندون از همه بهتره فعلا؟


اوهوم

----------


## Dds.deniz

> اوهوم


نظرتون درباره ی فیزیوتراپی چیه؟

----------


## mehrab98

> نظرتون درباره ی فیزیوتراپی چیه؟


بعد از سه تا رشته تاپ فیزیوتراپیه دیگه. طول تحصیلش کمه
کار و پرستیژشم خوبه.

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

دندون فقط شما زودتر به پول میرسید

----------


## naazanin

دکترای عمومی داروسازی به درد خارج از کشور میخوره؟ میشه باهاش مهاجرت کرد؟ (فقط برای کار کردن نه ادامه تحصیلِ تخصص)
برای تخصص میشه اپلای کرد؟

----------


## Amir_800

> دکترای عمومی داروسازی به درد خارج از کشور میخوره؟ میشه باهاش مهاجرت کرد؟ (فقط برای کار کردن نه ادامه تحصیلِ تخصص)
> برای تخصص میشه اپلای کرد؟


کاش جواب بدن سوال منم هست

----------


## Dds.deniz

> دکترای عمومی داروسازی به درد خارج از کشور میخوره؟ میشه باهاش مهاجرت کرد؟ (فقط برای کار کردن نه ادامه تحصیلِ تخصص)
> برای تخصص میشه اپلای کرد؟


تا جایی که من میدونم،بین رشته های دندون وپزشکی و دارو،با دارو راحت تر میشه مهاجرت کرد.

----------


## Ali jk

هيچكدوم
اينكه با علاقه كار كني و دنبال علاقه ت باشي
اينه ك موفقيت مياره
نه بازاره كار

----------


## mahmood21755

> دکترای عمومی داروسازی به درد خارج از کشور میخوره؟ میشه باهاش مهاجرت کرد؟ (فقط برای کار کردن نه ادامه تحصیلِ تخصص)
> برای تخصص میشه اپلای کرد؟


میشه مهاجرت کرد ولی اگه دولتی بخونی باید تا 8 سال دیگه که مدرکتو میگیری به پول اون موقع چیزی در حدود 200تومنی پول بدی تا مدرکتو آزاد کنن والا باید دوبرابر طول تحصیلت خدمت کنی  :Yahoo (21): تازه اینقدرم الکی نیست که بهمون کار بدن اونم دارو سازی مگر کشورهای همسایه مث تاجیکستان و قطر و امارات و...
بهترین راه برای اپلای مهندسی است وتمام

----------


## Churchill

خدمت دوستانی که دلشون رو به این مصوبه وزارت بهداشت مبنی بر منع ورود دانشجویان از سال 2019 به داخل کشور خوش کردن و میگن اشباع نمیشه و این حرفا عارضم که
اونی که رفته خارج داره درس میخونه قطعاٌ یه خانواده از نظر مالی غنی داره اونایی هم که میان داخل کشور برای جنبه دوری از خانواده و ایناس وگرنه بقیشون بر نمیگردن میمونن و درس میخونن (ارواح عمشون) بر میگردن و دوباره با پول بابایی چه بخوان مطب دندان پزشکی بزنن و چه بخوان داروخانه یا مطب بزنن خیلی خیلی شانسشون از ما بیشتره چون اونا پول دارن
کسی که داروسازی خونده یا دندان پزشکی زیاد نیاز به علم زیادی نداره میدونم درس خونده ولی زیاد به علم آنچنانی که حاصل تحقیقات و.......باشه همیشه بخواد خودشو آپدیت کنه نداره  داروخانه که خودش اصلا نیست مگه اینکه بخواد حساب کتاب ی چیزی انجام بده و دندان پزشکی هم به خدا قسم بهداشت کار قدیم هست تو شهر ما از صد تا دندانپزشک کارش بهتره که اونا عملی یاد گرفتن و خیلی خیلی کارشون خوبتره پس نیازی به علم روز ندارن 
ازهمین شهر کوچیک ما تا جایی که من میشناسم 12 نفر رفتن و الان خارج از کشور هستن و دارن رشته هایی که گاهاٌ ما تا 8 سال هم براشون درس میخونیم و کنکور میدیم حرص میخوریم و شب تا صبح براشون نمیخوابیم اونا میخونن و برمیگردن و و مطب میزنن وپول در میارن و روز جمعه ای که هم سن ما داره خستگی اون هفته روز که تو مطب بوده در میاره و میخوابه ما داریم مداد هامون رو آماده میکنیم که بریم آزمون قلم چی بدیم که شاید فرجی بشه و امسال دیگه بیاریم
و در نهایت در جواب به استارتر بگم که اگه پول داری تو هر رشته ای درآمد داری همین

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

همین الان فقط۴ هزار دانشجو دندون از مسکو دارن برای انتقالی اقدام میکنن کسی که اونجا ترمی ۲۰۰ میلیون هزینه میکنه با این دلار براش پولی نیست ۵۰ میلیون کمیسیون وزارت بهداشت بخره من خیلی از دوستام همین دی ماه انتقالی گرفتن همه اشون مدارک جعلی بودن با خریدن کمیسیون چند نفرشون رفتن دانشگاه ایران توی تهران پزشکی چند تا هم شهر های دیگه دانشگاه های خوب دولتی دندون پزشکی خیلی هاشون میشناسم حتی پیش دانشگاهی هم نداشتن رفتن اون با ۱۷ میلیون خریدن معدل بیست حتی درس های که اونجا تو مسکو پاس کرده بودن خریدن همه اشون اینارو عمدی میگم با قیمت های که رفتن خریدن و الان یه آدم بیسواد دیپلم کاردانش یا کسی که میشناسم رتبه آش بالای ۳۰۰ هزار بود الان رفته بهترین دانشگاه دندون میخونه چرا چون پولش داره

----------

